# I missed the run up in oil



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I sold my shares in cos a while ago,was done with oil

I am thinking that I will wait until april to maybe to get back in as there is still a lot of inventory and low storage space ,give it some time to balance out

I hold tdb900 it has oil and parts of the sector also banks take part


----------



## damaaster (Mar 27, 2015)

1980z28 said:


> I sold my shares in cos a while ago,was done with oil
> 
> I am thinking that I will wait until april to maybe to get back in as there is still a lot of inventory and low storage space ,give it some time to balance out
> 
> I hold tdb900 it has oil and parts of the sector also banks take part


I sold all my precision drilling earlier this month when it hit 6.30. Bought more reits, and CWB
I am done with oil.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

You didnt miss the run up. All Canadian stocks are tied to it so if you have anything on the TSX its going up because of oil.


----------



## Chris L (Nov 16, 2011)

Still more to come. We're only at $40. There's a lot of room before $100+

I'm ridding this all the way up.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Chris L said:


> Still more to come. We're only at $40. There's a lot of room before $100+
> 
> I'm ridding this all the way up.


+1


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Chris L said:


> Still more to come. We're only at $40. There's a lot of room before $100+
> 
> I'm ridding this all the way up.


And I wouldn't be surprised if it hit the $20-30 range a few more times before it goes higher than $50.


----------



## Chris L (Nov 16, 2011)

cainvest said:


> And I wouldn't be surprised if it hit the $20-30 range a few more times before it goes higher than $50.


Based on?


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Chris L said:


> Based on?


Current supply amounts, hedging, lack of cooperation to limit supply from OPEC and other nations to name a few.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Chris L said:


> Still more to come. We're only at $40. There's a lot of room before $100+
> 
> I'm ridding this all the way up.


 Oil was in a mania. When using past manias as a guide it will be a long time ride before oil gets back to the mania levels. If gold & silver put in an eight count 5 up 3 down with 2011 top completing the initial 5 up. I will catch a bid near the completed 8 count hit it out of the park to Pluto & sell to the plutonians decades from now.


----------



## Chris L (Nov 16, 2011)

cainvest said:


> Current supply amounts, hedging, lack of cooperation to limit supply from OPEC and other nations to name a few.


Oil to $65, then we'll talk about those things.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*Edmonton Journal*

"Although Alberta's energy producers are expected to continue to announce layoffs, asset writedowns and hefty losses for the current quarter, with weaker players likely to disappear or be gobbled up in coming months, the stage is now set for a gradual industry recovery."


good news? Sure. But few producers are generating a profit at these levels.
the fact that crude prices finally ended their long decline just north of $26 per barrel is only clear in hindsight.
there is going to be a period of consolidation and rebuilding now, and that could easily stretch out for more than a year
there is finally a flicker of hope that better days lie ahead."

http://edmontonjournal.com/opinion/...il-price-crash-is-over-let-the-recovery-begin 


photos upload


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

will sell 350k in banks soon,will keep in cash for the next after april meeting

sold all my cwb today,will sell all na next week,still holding bns and ry,will sell at the end of april

buying fts,aqn,csh.un,bce,liq,ruf.un


----------



## Chris L (Nov 16, 2011)

1980z28 said:


> will sell 350k in banks soon,will keep in cash for the next after april meeting
> 
> sold all my cwb today,will sell all na next week,still holding bns and ry,will sell at the end of april
> 
> buying fts,aqn,csh.un,bce,liq,ruf.un


What's the upward potential of CSH.UN? I can maybe see LIQ...but even not much. FTS is a little pricey at 52 week highs. Got any other ideas?


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am thinking your thinking short term

I just had a 20% plus run up in banks

Also I own all the other companys that have had a run up

I will retire sooon in 12 months

Just sold one house,will sell another house soon

Sitting on XXXXXXX cash or investments

Will have waaaay more money than I need

Building 3 third house on 26 acres at this time(paid for)and another 100 acres paid for 

My trades going forward are short for DIV and long term holds.I will die at 100 and my 3 boys will get the rest

Life is good

Other Ideas are sell ry and bns,,,buy more of tbd ,holding over 500k at this time from a long time ago

when I sell this house I will also buy bonds,,,at this point I am hoping I am looking at lots of $$$$$$$$$
My sons will love me when I pop off


----------



## Chris L (Nov 16, 2011)

My love can be bought  If they don't appreciate you, give me a call.

Good luck, but sounds like you don't need it.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Chris L said:


> My love can be bought  If they don't appreciate you, give me a call.
> 
> Good luck, but sounds like you don't need it.


Remember I homeless at 18 ,,,after that I saves all the money I made,as a mechanic I had no car payments and jobs where easy to get,last 7 years working 3 day`s a week ,,just change jobs a while ago, now working as a mechanic for a refinery 4 day`s a week

Trade jobs pay ok

My last son is 20 will soon be on his own with dad`s help


----------



## Chris L (Nov 16, 2011)

Good for you 1980!


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Well done 1980!!

Banks, telcos, FTS, AQN, REITs, just buy and hold and roll in the cash with the $350k ++ no?


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I will have another 300k plus to invest after the home I live in is sold,within this year

will move into new house in start of 2017

As I get closer to retirement I have to move into index and large cap solid companys with solid dividends


----------

